# Annoying neighbor part 2



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, so most of you know about my really annoying neighbor who just lets her kids run around the yard chasing my animals whenever... even when I'm not home. 

Well guess what happened?!?!

A few nights ago there was a fire at one of houses on the street but I didn't see which one so I drove down the street today to find out who. It was hers! :shocked: So I guess I don't have to worry about her bringing the kids to the house for a while, but dang, I never wished her house burnt down. Well it's not really burnt down, but there is a lot of damage.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How awful! Hopefully they have family close by to stay with.

We know you didn't want something like this to happen..... coincidence is all it was. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

stuff happeneds and i do hope all the kids are ok. People maybe annoying but we never wish them harm, so I know you didnt wish it upon them.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Kinda morbid, but I wonder if the kids had anything to do with it? All kids play with fire at some time or another, whether or not they admit to it or not. I was a very good kid, and even I was guilty of it.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Might have been the kids. 
I lived in a trailer court until I was about eight----and during that time I walked out the backdoor to find one of the neighbor kids setting fire to the brush behind my old neighbor's house. I doused it with Sprite. I don't know what would have happened to him if he had actually managed to set fire to her house. Now that I think about it, Since our home was so close, chances are our home would have caught fire as well.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, I'm pretty sure it was the kids. She couldn't control them at all. They just ran around like crazy.


----------

